# Finishing stone



## eaglerock (Aug 8, 2013)

So for a long time i have been thinking to buy the kitayama 8k as a finishing stone for my yanagiba.

But i was offered naniwa ss 10k for a very good price.

i have bester 1200 and rika 5k

Which one would you pick ?


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 8, 2013)

I have wanted a 10k Superstone for a while, it would be useful as a finisher, but also would give you a badass polish when you thin your knives


----------



## berko (Aug 8, 2013)

for kitchen knifes or razors?


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 8, 2013)

If you haven't read what Dave wrote up one the Kitayama. It is a great read, it made me understand what it was really 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7546-The-Misunderstood-Kitayama


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 9, 2013)

berko said:


> for kitchen knifes or razors?



For single bevel knives


----------



## berko (Aug 9, 2013)

8k naniwa super stone.


----------



## DSChief (Aug 9, 2013)

Kitayama., paired up with a Naniwa Snow White. The Naniwa first followed up with the Kit. usually only takes 2 or 3 minutes per stone.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah, but he wants to choose from the two he mentioned.

I had 10K SS and have Kita at work. SS is very nice stone, imho much better than 8K SS, which I had too. Leaves better edge and finish, feeling is also better. Have to use nagura on.
You can get it cheap? go for it


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have the 10k SS but I am not a fan of the Kitayama, in general other than it's pretty fast for a finisher.


----------



## maxim (Aug 9, 2013)

I kind of love Kitayama, from the start i was not impressed but it grew on me a lot. Now i use that stone for razors and Kamisoris all the time. 
BTW Iwasaki use it as bevel setter on his Kamisoris hehe


----------



## CompE (Aug 9, 2013)

I would pick the SS 10K now, and suggest that you only consider the Kitayama later if you aren't happy with it.

The Kitayama is best AFTER most 10K stones or BETWEEN the Rika 5K and JKS 10K. You are better off going from the Rika 5K to the SS 10K and stopping there than going from the Rika 5K to the Kitayama and stopping there. After getting the SS 10K, I would pick up a Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 before the Kitayama, and from there, maybe try to get a used JKS 10K. Your stone progression for your yanagiba would progress like this as you acquire stones:

Bester 1200 -> Rika 5K
Bester 1200 -> Rika 5K -> SS 10K
Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 -> Bester 1200 -> Rika 5K -> SS 10K
Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 -> Bester 1200 -> Rika 5K -> SS 10K -> Kitayama
Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 -> Bester 1200 -> Rika 5K -> Kitayama -> JKS 10K

Just my opinion


----------



## tk59 (Aug 9, 2013)

maxim said:


> I kind of love Kitayama, from the start i was not impressed but it grew on me a lot. Now i use that stone for razors and Kamisoris all the time.
> BTW Iwasaki use it as bevel setter on his Kamisoris hehe


No kidding! I haven't used mine in months. Maybe I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 9, 2013)

I discovered today that my Imanishi Bester 8k leaves less mirrored polish then SS 5K. I was quite surprise, as it is rated to be 1micron apparently :-/ To not open a new thread, should I just drop the 8K progression and get SS 10K right away as suggested by many in this forum? I want something for mirror polishing the blade....
I will keep the 8K for light touch-ups it does great in this aspect.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 9, 2013)

polish is not always a function of grit... its also related to binding agent, hardness, abrasive type and shape, etc. A higher grit will not always leave a more mirror like finish.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 9, 2013)

JBroida said:


> polish is not always a function of grit... its also related to binding agent, hardness, abrasive type and shape, etc. A higher grit will not always leave a more mirror like finish.



Good point Jon.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 10, 2013)

JBroida said:


> polish is not always a function of grit... its also related to binding agent, hardness, abrasive type and shape, etc. A higher grit will not always leave a more mirror like finish.


That would explain the results I was getting! What do you recommend to follow the SS 5k then? So far from this thread and another topics I am between Naniwa SS10K and Naniwa Janpaku (Snow White).?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 10, 2013)

I would stick with SS10k. SS are well known for being particularly nice for polishing. I used SS 3k-8k-12k at one point for leaving a very nice, even, mirror-like polish.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 10, 2013)

If it is a one or the other question it would be the 10k SS. You'll get a better polish as a stand alone.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2013)

between those two, for polish along, the naniwa ss 10k is the better bet. I like the feeling and resultant edge from the junpaku better myself personally, but it wont be as bright of a mirror finish and the stones are known for developing hairline cracks.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like the 10k ss is the way to go then 

Thank you all


----------



## Seb (Aug 10, 2013)

SS 10K is an easy to stone to enjoy. You may even fall in love with it, I remember I did!


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 10, 2013)

CompE said:


> I would pick the SS 10K now, and suggest that you only consider the Kitayama later if you aren't happy with it.
> 
> The Kitayama is best AFTER most 10K stones or BETWEEN the Rika 5K and JKS 10K. You are better off going from the Rika 5K to the SS 10K and stopping there than going from the Rika 5K to the Kitayama and stopping there. After getting the SS 10K, I would pick up a Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 before the Kitayama, and from there, maybe try to get a used JKS 10K. Your stone progression for your yanagiba would progress like this as you acquire stones:
> 
> ...



Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 will be my next stone buy for sure :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lars (Aug 11, 2013)

I have both the SS10K and Kitayama, but it's been a long time since the SS10K have seen any use.
The Kitayama I use following JNS6K on hard carbon knives and I really like the edges it produce.

Lars


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 12, 2013)

Need more opinions, i still like what i hear about the Kitayama a lot !!


----------

